# Litchfield / Pawleys - Anything Happening?



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

I am headed down to Litchfield next week. Anyone had any luck from the surf in the area recently? Any bait around? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharkdrake (Jul 19, 2017)

Here now and the fishing is ok. Blues, lady fish, shark and they are catching reds. Best luck I had was before and after low tide. Bait everywhere as long as you are at an inlet or waterway.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

bferg said:


> I am headed down to Litchfield next week. Anyone had any luck from the surf in the area recently? Any bait around? Thanks in advance.


Surf fishing has been slow in Litchfield for me, some small blues, couple of under slot reds, and surprisingly caught a nice sized spot on Monday evening. Plenty of mullet running in the wash... plenty of small jellyfish, too! Good luck


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Caught these in the marsh.
Strong current and lots of wind.
Firday...
View attachment 57751

20'',21'',22''
Saturday...
View attachment 57753


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

wont show pictures


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)




----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice !


----------



## Trhenley (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice be down in a few weeks hope it gets going good by then


----------

